# X-Trail Options



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

We only purchased the Trunk Tray. Eventhough the hatch floor is made of that washable material, we wanted something to help cleanups if something spilled.

The side window visors is handy to stop rain from getting in but I didn't want to look like (what seems like) 95% of generation 1 CR-Vs.

The thing I really want is a rear bumper protector. You know, that plastic piece you find on a lot of SUV rear bumper to prevent damage when you slide something heavy out of the trunk. Nissan has one but apparently it's made of stainless steel and is $400+. I think I would be more afraid of scratching that stainless steel. Does anyone know where I can get a standard plastic one?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

DL500 said:


> The thing I really want is a rear bumper protector. You know, that plastic piece you find on a lot of SUV rear bumper to prevent damage when you slide something heavy out of the trunk. Nissan has one but apparently it's made of stainless steel and is $400+. I think I would be more afraid of scratching that stainless steel. Does anyone know where I can get a standard plastic one?



Have you checked Singapore &/or Phillipines (wrong spelled I know but in spanish it's Filipinas) Nissan Web pages?????

I'm shure I've seing something there at the southeast rim, maybe somebody at this forum can send something from there, maybe Exalta (by the way he owns an X-Trail).


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi DL500,

The thing calls Step Pad and it is about $139cdn from a Nissan dealer in Burnaby. I have not checked with the others dealer. I saw it in the show room. I also prefer a black plastic/rubber one that will cover upto and over the edge as well. If you do find one, please let me know. Thanks.



DL500 said:


> We only purchased the Trunk Tray. Eventhough the hatch floor is made of that washable material, we wanted something to help cleanups if something spilled.
> 
> The side window visors is handy to stop rain from getting in but I didn't want to look like (what seems like) 95% of generation 1 CR-Vs.
> 
> The thing I really want is a rear bumper protector. You know, that plastic piece you find on a lot of SUV rear bumper to prevent damage when you slide something heavy out of the trunk. Nissan has one but apparently it's made of stainless steel and is $400+. I think I would be more afraid of scratching that stainless steel. Does anyone know where I can get a standard plastic one?


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

*Accessories*



DL500 said:


> We only purchased the Trunk Tray. Eventhough the hatch floor is made of that washable material, we wanted something to help cleanups if something spilled.
> 
> After a one-month wait, we have had our black FWD SE for two days. What a great car! For the price, it is extremely well-equipped, and it drives and handles better than anything else that I tried during my comparison shopping. Certainly quieter and smoother than a CR-V
> 
> ...


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

When I get a chance I'm going to go see the rear bumper scuff plate at the dealer. If it's plastic/rubber and $139 then I just might buy it.

Doesn't anyone else have the problem with scuff marks from the front seat belt latches retracting (when taking off the seat belts)? I'm about to apply some clear protective film on the inside pillar to stop the scuffs.

My wife finds the rear hatch a bit tough to close but it's okay. The rear hatch accessory handle looks too odd.




Michael B said:


> DL500 said:
> 
> 
> > We only purchased the Trunk Tray. Eventhough the hatch floor is made of that washable material, we wanted something to help cleanups if something spilled.
> ...


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

DL500 said:


> When I get a chance I'm going to go see the rear bumper scuff plate at the dealer. If it's plastic/rubber and $139 then I just might buy it.
> 
> Doesn't anyone else have the problem with scuff marks from the front seat belt latches retracting (when taking off the seat belts)? I'm about to apply some clear protective film on the inside pillar to stop the scuffs.
> 
> My wife finds the rear hatch a bit tough to close but it's okay. The rear hatch accessory handle looks too odd.



Hi DL500,

Unfortunately, it is not plastic or rubber. I believe the Step Pad is stainless Steel. If it is not in the show room, you may want to check with the parts department. It will take about half an hour for installation according to the service department. Last time I check, they do have it in stock. I do hope they come out a plastic or rubber version.

By the way, I do not have any problem with scuff marks from the front seat belt latches retracting. I did put Armor All on the dash and all the plastic surface.


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

Fireball said:


> Hi DL500,
> 
> Unfortunately, it is not plastic or rubber. I believe the Step Pad is stainless Steel. If it is not in the show room, you may want to check with the parts department. It will take about half an hour for installation according to the service department. Last time I check, they do have it in stock. I do hope they come out a plastic or rubber version.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

Michael B said:


> Fireball said:
> 
> 
> > Hi DL500,
> ...


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

Fireball said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I just take a look at the web site you mention. It does not look like rubber to me.


Perhaps not. It could be plastic. But it is definitely not stainless steel.


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

*Whoops!*



Michael B said:


> Perhaps not. It could be plastic. But it is definitely not stainless steel.


Looks like I'm wrong. The dealer just phoned to say a scuff plate is available,and it is.....stainless steel!!


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Arghhh. Why not make a cheaper one out of plastic?
If it's good enough for higher end SUV then plastic is good enough for my X-Trail. $400 for the stainless steel model is worth more than the paint on the bumper.

Yesterday I applied some clear protective film to the inside pillars to stop the scuff marks we were getting from the seat belt latch retracting. After careful fitting, it looks fine and should work as intended.




Michael B said:


> Looks like I'm wrong. The dealer just phoned to say a scuff plate is available,and it is.....stainless steel!!


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

DL500 said:


> Arghhh. Why not make a cheaper one out of plastic?
> If it's good enough for higher end SUV then plastic is good enough for my X-Trail. $400 for the stainless steel model is worth more than the paint on the bumper.
> 
> Yesterday I applied some clear protective film to the inside pillars to stop the scuff marks we were getting from the seat belt latch retracting. After careful fitting, it looks fine and should work as intended.


I, too wish that rubber or plastic was available. However, the price quoted me was $200 installed, not $400. 

On another note, I have tracked down the manufacturer of the cool cargo barrier illustrated on the Nissan Australia website. The manufacturer is Milford. Their website is www.cargobarrier.com. They make some heavy-duty products, nothing like the after-market stuff I've seen in Canada. Australia must have legislation that requires this sort of barrier in passenger vehicles. 

I'm sure it will be pricey, but I have email enquiries in to a couple of Australia retailers.


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

*Scuff plate cont'd*

We had the stainless steel back bumper scuff plate installed last week. It looks great, but...


I was unloading an empty plastic dog kennel from the back. As I was lifting it out, the back corner of the kennel lightly tapped the scuff plate, and left a little, but visible "ding" in the plate. It is particularly visible because of the polished, reflective surface of the scuff plate. Kind of pissed about this, since it occurred one day after installation. 

I wish they provided a heavy rubber or plastic plate like 99% of all other SUVs


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Looks like my theoretical concern about that stainless steel scuff plate is true. Why make a scuff plate that can't take a scuff. Then again, painted bumpers these days can't take a bump either.

Hopefully someone will find a plastic bumper scuff plate and let us all know.

Does anyone know how these are usually mounted? Are they held on by high quality double sided foam tape?
I wonder if a scuff plate off another car might fit.




Michael B said:


> We had the stainless steel back bumper scuff plate installed last week. It looks great, but...
> 
> 
> I was unloading an empty plastic dog kennel from the back. As I was lifting it out, the back corner of the kennel lightly tapped the scuff plate, and left a little, but visible "ding" in the plate. It is particularly visible because of the polished, reflective surface of the scuff plate. Kind of pissed about this, since it occurred one day after installation.
> ...


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

DL500 said:


> Looks like my theoretical concern about that stainless steel scuff plate is true. Why make a scuff plate that can't take a scuff. Then again, painted bumpers these days can't take a bump either.
> 
> Hopefully someone will find a plastic bumper scuff plate and let us all know.
> 
> ...


Yes, they have double side tape along the edge of the plate. In addition, there are two screws which required to drill two holes on the bumper. If you purchase the scuff plate and decide to install on your own, there is instruction and guide you how to do it properly.

I do agree with Michael B, I would like to find a rubber one as well. If someone finds it, please let us know.


----------

